# sevcon dinosaur



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi; still trying for a wiring diagram or any information about a Sevcon controller which is mated to a 36v St Mary’s Cray motor. It is late 60’s or 70’s, and it came from an unknown brand of forklift . 
The serial numbers are as follows:

#1 type 801 3A ser no JC136.


#2 type 622/1B ser no BD194


control panel :- type 7051-3 ser no S70 8036. All British Patents.

At present I have this equipment fitted to an Australian 1968 Hillman Hunter . It works off the contactors but has no progressive acceleration. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.
ng diagram for this .


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

have you tried contacting Sevcon?


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

frodus said:


> have you tried contacting Sevcon?


Thank you for your reply; Yes, I have emailed Sevcon UK on 18/6 but no reply yet.It would be a miracle if they still had 40 yr old records or even an employee from that time period, but " hope springs eternal".


----------

